# curtis controllers



## daveyoder (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a 1976 Vanguard CitiCar with a bad curtis 1205-201 controller and would like to replace it with a curtis 1205-209 controller. Does anyone know if this will work? Thanks, Dave


----------



## chaz0507 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dave-You should be able to use the 1205-209 in replace of your 1205-201. They both have the same accelerator, volts, and amps.
Flight Systems Industrial Products in PA is the servicenter for Curtis and they can remanufacture your 1205-201 for you. They also have upgraded controls that you can use in place of your 1205-201 and 1205-209 if your looking for more amps.


----------

